# Problem with Mitsubishi WD73736



## uthuerm (Jul 10, 2007)

I am having an issue with my new Mitsubishi WD73736 and I really need a solution since customer support is no help at all. When I turn off the TV, all of my video settings (mode, brightness, contrast, color, etc.) are returned to the default but the other settings are saved. 
I have a Pioneer Elite VSX-01TXH unit hooked up by HDMI to the WD73736 and an Xbox360 and DTV receiver H21 hooked up to the VSX-01TXH by HDMI. All devices are plugged into a surge protector.
Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I strongly suggest you check out the owner's thread for that model over at AVS Forum, there are a lot of posts.


----------



## mechman (Apr 29, 2006)

You can also check here as well. If there's nothing there make a new thread. lcaillo is usually very quick to respond.


----------

